# 

## lubahal

,  :    .           .     ? -       ?         ?      .    ?

----------


## room111

-      ,      ?
               ,   .         .    ?
https://www.reformagkh.ru/
  /   -  96  51 -  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ? -       ?


..   ,         ?  .

----------


## 2007

> ..   ,         ?


   ?





> -      ,      ?


    ? 




> 


,      .    ?   =.       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

..    . ,  ,  .

----------


## room111

> ..    . ,  ,  .


    .      . .           .     "" .     ,      ...      .
      ,     ,    ,     .

----------


## 2007

> ..    . ,  ,  .


 ?))  ,        . 
   -  (    ,     -  -  ),            20   .  ,    ...
           .   .      ,      ,            .

----------


## marta88

,      (   )
 ,         ,   .
      .
       ( 45      )
    ...

----------


## lubahal

!     ? 



> 


    2016.      ?      ( )?   ?

----------


## 7272



----------


## Lisaya

,   ,          ,      ,         .      ,  ,  .     .          ,    .  ,   ,   ,          ,      .     ,   3    7 ,              .        ,     .  ,       (      ,      ).   ,      ,

----------


## 7272

.  ,  ,   ,       ..  ..,     ,       " "  .

----------


## _

> ?))  ,        . 
>    -  (    ,     -  -  ),            20   .  ,    ...
>            .   .      ,      ,            .


   ,      !           .      ,     . 777        200000 .        ! :Wow:

----------


## 7272

> 200000 .        !


 ,           .

----------


## lubahal

!

----------

> ,           .


     .    ,   ,           -  (     ,          )       .      "    777  ,      ".

----------


## .

> ,


  ,    ?   , ,    ,          ,         ???

----------


## bisnesziguli2008

> ,  :    .           .     ? -       ?         ?      .    ?


      .      ?     .           .    .    -       .

----------


## 2007

> , ,    ,          ,         ???


    .
,       .     ,      .     ,   ,      .

----------

""   .     (     )   - -     .  ,     -         .     ,    ,     ,      .           .
  ,  -    ,            ""       .          -     .

----------


## .

> ,       .


         .       ,    .

----------


## 2007

> .       ,    .


  .    . .  , .         . ,    1000  .        )))

----------


## Lisaya

> .       ,    .


  !     ,                   .        .    -  ,   ,    ,             .      ,        ,        . ,        ,  ,        ,      ,

----------


## Lisaya

*lubahal*,     ?

----------


## 7272

> ,    ?   , ,    ,          ,         ???


 ** ,       ,        .

    ,    ""      ,   ..       .

       .

    ,               .

   .

----------


## _

> ""   .     (     )   - -     .  ,     -         .     ,    ,     ,      .           .
>   ,  -    ,            ""       .          -     .


-,     !           ,     ,   .       ...

----------


## .

> !     ,


   ,           .          ,    ,   .           - . 




> .


      ,           :Wink:

----------


## 7272

> ,


       .?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .?


    -  . ???
     ,           ,      .
     (     )  ,  .

----------


## 2007

> ,


+1






> .?


 -  ,    ,  . . . ,  )       .
      -     -, ,               -,    -.     ?

----------


## .

> .?


  "."?       ,    ,  . .    ,  ..  , ,    ,  . 
   "."?   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .


 .     .         ,     .       ((

----------


## 7272

> -  ,    ,  . . . ,  )       .
>       -     -, ,               -,    -.     ?


   .
        ,    ,     .

----------


## .

*7272*,       ,     .         4 .     .      .

----------


## _

-   ,       -  !   - ,        ! ,                !

----------


## 2007

> ,                !


     .      30 ,      ,        .      ,  ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     .         4 .     .      .


      ,      ,    ,   ...  :Frown:   170 .

----------

> -   ,       -  !   - ,        ! ,                !


       .

,         ..
  ,     .
 ,     ,       ,   ,       . 

    .
     ,

----------


## .

> ,                !


  :Smilie:  




> -   ,       -  !


   .         (     ),  .

----------


## 2007

> 170 .


           4 .      36 -      .  ,        ...

----------


## 7272

> 7272,       ,     .         4 .     .      .


 .
        ,          ,      ,     .      .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,        ...


    .         .  261 .      ,  ,      ,         .
,        .      .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,           .          ,    ,   .           - .


,        .
 170     .

----------


## 2007

> ,         .


-    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 170     .


   ,   .   --     ,      .

----------


## 2007

> ,   .   --     ,      .


*ZZZhanna*,        ,   ,     .    .       , ..      .         1000 .     3000,       .       .      .

----------


## 7272

-   
  -

----------


## room111

> .         .  261 .      ,  ,      ,         .
> ,        .      .


         ,         ( ,   ,     ..)       .    ,       ...

----------


## 7272

> 


   ?

----------


## room111

. 
   ,    +5-10

----------


## 7272

.
    48 .  .

----------


## _

> ,   .   --     ,      .


       6000 .   3000 .    ! :Smilie:

----------


## room111

> .
>     48 .  .


            .     -  ...

----------


## 7272



----------


## ZZZhanna

> 6000 .   3000


        3   ... 5...   -   ?

----------


## _

> 3   ... 5...   -   ?


   "  " 2782   . ,      15000    10000 . ,    ""          ,   .     !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2782


  ?



> 15000


   ?




> ,     ,       ,   ,       .


     ...
, ,   -        -?       ,   ,   -   .





> .


      ?  ,  ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.       ?
2.     ?       10 ?
3.     )) (   ) ,  ,    .
4.     -                 ,  ?       .  .  -   ,     ,       ? 
    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


     .           .



> .     ?       10 ?


  ,, ,     .             - .     



> )) (   )


  ,           ,           .  



> ,  ,


   ,     .           .        ,        



> .


   ,

----------


## Lisaya

> -


 261    ,        . ,              ,     .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

)
      -               ?

      , ,  -

----------


## Lisaya

> , ,  -


,  .      .     .
  .  ,  ,  "-".    .  ,

----------


## 7272

> ,


   ,   .



> , ,   -        -?


,      ,     .




> ?  ,  ?


  .

----------


## 7272

> -               ?


 ,     (   ), .

----------


## 2007

> ,, ,     .             - .


     ,      ,      - ,   (    ) -  .     -   .            (    -     ).       1000 ,       500.

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,   ?    ??   ?

    -  .    ,    ,  ,       .  ,           ,   .
  -  ,  ,   (!)    .      ,  ... .           380,    ,   .
  . ,  -  - 7500  .  ??
          .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


     .       , "  "  :     .    ,           :Smilie: .        .        .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.

   ))           ,    -         ,    -     .        6    .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

250 - 260         -  ?     ?

----------

> .
> 
>    ))           ,    -         ,    -     .        6    .


   ? 

    .     . (     )
     .    .         .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

**,   ,        -      .   9000          -  .

----------


## 7272

> ?


 .
  , ,  .

----------


## 7272

> ,  -  - 7500  .  ??


            .
       .      .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

?    ? 
 ,   ,        ?

----------


## 7272

> ?    ?


        ,     .

----------


## .

> .        .


   .      ,    .           ,     .

----------


## 2007

> ?


.       ,    )





> ?


,           .
      ,  ,    ,      (   ).   ,  ,      20 . 
 ,         20   .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, ,    ,

----------


## room111

.    .     ,    ...  ...

----------


## _

> .    .     ,    ...  ...


 !  !       .              .          ,          .    ,   .       ,     2 -    ,      !

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> !  !


  -? 
          -  ,   ,

----------


## _

> -? 
>           -  ,   ,


   ,   .        .     ,   (     )! :Wow:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> (     )!


   ?

----------


## _

> ?


 ,       .

----------


## .

*_*,     .         
   ,    .

----------


## _

> *_*,     .         
>    ,    .


!  ,               .

----------


## room111

*.*,        (   ).     ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,        ?


   .       (  ,   ).    ,    -   ,    -    ,   ,        -  . 




> .          ,         .


    -     ,     ,  ,   .
  -    :Big Grin:

----------


## 7272

> -


  ,    ,   - .    ,    (10 ). "  "

----------


## ZZZhanna



----------


## lubahal

> lubahal,     ?


    !  .     :    -!     ,     ,  . ,   -            ,  -  (            \).             \    ,     /  ( - , - )    ( )           .      - , ...         !

----------


## Lisaya

> *_*,     .         
>    ,    .


 ,   ,  .   ,    :     ,         .     ,      ,     (  )     ?





> .,        (   ).     ,


,      ?   ?       ,  , .

----------


## 7272

> ,      ?   ?       ,  , .


     ,     ,         .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,     ,         .


   ,    ,   -  .       - ,  ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

-      .       :


    ()     ,  ,    
     (   -, -, -  )
    ()  ,      ,  ,    

    ()     ,   ,    

 ,          ?

----------


## .

?       ,   ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


 ,  .

----------


## zauralochka45



----------


## zas77

> .           .


1)     . ,      ?
2)       .  ,    ,
     -   (    ).
     (,    ).\

----------


## zas77

> .
>         ,    ,     .


      ?
  ,    "" 
   - !  Y    ?
    ,      . 

          .      (  ).

----------

